# !994 Maxima Owner's Manual



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm new here and just purchased a '94 Maxima and I'm wondering if anyone on here has the owner's manual not the Service manual in PDF format to download...I've searched the internet and the auto junk yards for one but to no avail. I know Ebay has some on there but it's a hassle to get one...all your help would be appreciated....

Best of the season to everyone


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

I have the Manual for workshops, if you still want it send me an mail to [email protected]

This manual is not like the paperone you get with the car, this is like your car in messurments and tech spec from Nissan  . Like a Heynes Repairbok but with more spec.


----------

